# Star Trek XI in Development!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

http://www.cinescape.com/0/editorial.asp?aff_id=0&this_cat=Movies&action=page&type_id=&cat_id=270338&obj_id=43618

Now we need at least one model kit from this movie, so Dave, telll AMT to get cracking so it will be ready for when the movie comes out.

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Will the horror never end!?


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Unless it's a movie showing all the previous Trek cast machine-gunning Berman and Braga to death, I'm not interested.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I guess we need to do some time traveling and make sure Gene does not pick Rick to take over!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

JamesDFarrow said:


> http://www.cinescape.com/0/editorial.asp?aff_id=0&this_cat=Movies&action=page&type_id=&cat_id=270338&obj_id=43618
> 
> Now we need at least one model kit from this movie, so Dave, telll AMT to get cracking so it will be ready for when the movie comes out.
> 
> James


If the new movie includes a TOS Enterprise I wouldn't be against seeing a 1/350th TOS E from the movie!!!

If we can talk the screenwriters into including it, maybe even as the next class ship under construction during the ending credits, it could happen!!! 

_*I know I'm deluding myself. But I have a right to dream, damnit!!!*_


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ChrisDoll said:


> Unless it's a movie showing all the previous Trek cast machine-gunning Berman and Braga to death, I'm not interested.


While I wouldn't oppose the idea, I'd prefer guns that shot tiny razor blades while simultaneously spraying peroxide and mercurachrome...


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Paramount must be run by the numbest farts out there. By now a blind and extremely brain damaged monkey knows Berman is what has killed Trek and any further involvement from him won't exactly breathe any new life into it's corpse.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

ChrisDoll said:


> Unless it's a movie showing all the previous Trek cast machine-gunning Berman and Braga to death, I'm not interested.


[Fry]You have my fan script?![/Fry]

Groan out loud was my reaction.

Edge


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

No one is forcing anyone to go and see it. If you don't like it, don't watch it.

James


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If it was up to me for a new movie, I would make Star Trek season 4 with

Captain Kirk......Russell Crowe
Mr. Spock........George Clooney
Dr. McCoy........Gary Sinese
Uhura..............Halle Berry


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

JamesDFarrow said:


> No one is forcing anyone to go and see it. If you don't like it, don't watch it.
> 
> James


I sure as <bleep> won't, and I was one of the few to pay to
see Nemesis!

Edge


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

This is so sad!!!! 

While checking out the link, provided by JamesDFarrow, of the ST XI story I found a reference to Clint Eastwood, dated Feb. 25, 2005. It appears he will be part of a new PlayStation/Xbox game featuring the image and voice of "Dirty Harry", will be out sometime in 2007. 

As a Star Trek FANATIC I am horrified to admit that I am more interested in the game then in seeing another ST film. I would have been MUCH happier if Rick Berman was not involved in any way, shape or form! I am tempted to say it couldn't be worse then Nemesis but that's usually when fate proves you wrong!

I will try to keep an open mind till more details are released. I am, however, not holding out much hope! 
Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Star Trek has become the Police Academy of science fiction. Thank you, Rick Berman. 

Paramount continues to baffle. Trek is their cash cow, they know Berman has killed it...to have him do another is an act of conscious self-mutilation on their part, like they loathe themselves for it so much they need him to really grind it into it's grave.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Khhhaaaaahhhhnnnnn! Ooops! I mean, Berrrrrmmmmaaaaannnnnn!!!!!


Larry


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

dreamer said:


> Star Trek has become the Police Academy of science fiction. Thank you, Rick Berman.


Man, you hit the nail on the head with that one.



BatToys said:


> If it was up to me for a new movie, I would make Star Trek season 4 with
> 
> Captain Kirk......Russell Crowe
> Mr. Spock........George Clooney
> ...


not a bad idea but how about Ray Liota as Kirk and Keefer Sullivan as Spock? Excellent choices for McCoy and Uhura.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I always wondered what it would be like if Spock was more specifically cast...
you know...
half Vulcan and half Italian-Human.

Maybe even see his god-father and Surak helping raise him...
Then whenever he betrayed his true feelings, not only would his father be disgusted, but his godfather could slap'em around a little...

"Spock! I told you never to NEVER let anyone know what you were thinking!!! 'slap!' "


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

JamesDFarrow said:


> No one is forcing anyone to go and see it. If you don't like it, don't watch it.
> 
> James


Unfortunately that's exactly the attitude B&B have taken with *Enterprise*.

*And we can all see where that has gotten them!!!*

It's so sad it is almost tragically funny that you would say that.

Seriously, as a Trek fan I'm a little offended by people *who don't think anyone has a right to bitch when someone takes something they really love and care about and runs it completely into the ground!*

I reserve the right, as a citizen of a country where freedom of speech is momentarily still protected, to *both watch* the crap *AND bitch about the fact that it is crap.*

Bad things happen *when good people remain silent*.
If anything, what more likely might have saved Enterprise more then anything *is if more people would have complained! And specifically complained about B&B!*

Where is it written that we have to eat crap *and* pretend to like it?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

After checking out ST, Dr. McCoy turns to Kirk and says"It's dead,Jim!" End of story! Fade to black......


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Gary Sinise as McCoy! BRILLIANT!!!! Oh, but who is "Keefer Sullivan"??? Do you mean Kiefer Sutherland?


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Wow! Well, I certainly won't go and see after all the bad reviews I've read here. Is it in the theaters now? Well, of course it is. Otherwise how could anyone be commenting on how bad it is. I mean no-one in their right mind would be calling a movie crap unless they at least had started shooting it.

Boy, am I glad to among open and informed minds like you guys.

Jim
(Sarcastic? Who me?)


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Please... let it die.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

I don't know where I missed it - But I like the series - Even better then the TOS. That is why my wife and I watch it. I think it is the best of them all.









Gerry-Lynn

But then, I am easly entertainted...


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Jim...it's dead. :lol: You'd have a point if we were talking about a new movie in the hands of someone who hasn't already proven thoroughly unable to guide this ship. But ya get sucker-punched every time out by the same guy, ya know he's gonna do it again.

Berman = Lucy, Star Trek = the football, me: stopped being Charlie Brown a long time ago.

I'd hoped that when Berman's deathgrip on Enterprise was loosened in favor of the capable Coto, Paramount had finally taken a view to correcting the problems. Apparently not the case.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Typical me, to live and let live... I'll reserve judgement until if and when the movie arrives... Fox


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Arronax said:


> Wow! Well, I certainly won't go and see after all the bad reviews I've read here. Is it in the theaters now? Well, of course it is. Otherwise how could anyone be commenting on how bad it is. I mean no-one in their right mind would be calling a movie crap unless they at least had started shooting it.
> 
> Boy, am I glad to among open and informed minds like you guys.
> 
> ...


 What, did you not see the last three films? :lol:

If you watch a new TV series, and the first three episodes are terrible (and the most recent one downright nauseating), do you keep watching it? If someone tells you the show is terrible and they won't watch it any more, do you say "how can you say that if you haven't even seen episode four yet?"


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

dreamer said:


> Star Trek has become the Police Academy of science fiction. Thank you, Rick Berman.
> 
> Paramount continues to baffle. Trek is their cash cow, they know Berman has killed it...to have him do another is an act of conscious self-mutilation on their part, like they loathe themselves for it so much they need him to really grind it into it's grave.


Too very painfully true.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

John P said:


> What, did you not see the last three films? :lol:
> 
> If you watch a new TV series, and the first three episodes are terrible (and the most recent one downright nauseating), do you keep watching it? If someone tells you the show is terrible and they won't watch it any more, do you say "how can you say that if you haven't even seen episode four yet?"


You got that right! B&B are so horrible, the managed to break the even odd
curse, in the bad way, with Nemesis!

Edge


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Like I said, if you don't like it, don't watch it. It's as simple as that.
What is it that you don't understand. That's what normal people do.
They watch what they like and don't watch what they dislike.

Some of you people make no sense at all. It is totally illogical to do otherwise.

It amazes me that people can say "we hate Enterprise" but heaven help you if you get between them and the TV on Friday nights at 8:00 pm. LOL!

It's like a person who hates Elvis going out of their way to join an Elvis fan club. Or someone who hates liver reminding their wife to buy some to prepare for dinner. Would make no sense at all. So why do some people think it is logical to watch a TV series, or movie, you don't like because you have seen it before and decided that you don't like it? I sure would like to know.
There are some "shrinks" that would probably like to know also.

People, there are numerous channels to choose from on TV. You are supposed to review the guide and choose something that you "like" to watch. Not something you "dislike". There is definately something wrong if that's what you do.

If you can't comprehend that, please have someone, who will be honest with you even if it hurts your feelings, to explain it to you.

James


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Arronax said:


> Wow! Well, I certainly won't go and see after all the bad reviews I've read here. Is it in the theaters now? Well, of course it is. Otherwise how could anyone be commenting on how bad it is. I mean no-one in their right mind would be calling a movie crap unless they at least had started shooting it.
> 
> Boy, am I glad to among open and informed minds like you guys.
> 
> ...


Hello Arronax, 

I had to reply to your post because I do not think you got what some of us are trying to say. 

I do not think anyone said, "it is going to be a bad movie". BUT due to what B&B have managed to do to Nemesis and ENTERPRISE it is only logical to ASSUME that any new feature film under either of their guidance will not be up to past successes! 

As it stands now Data has been destroyed (B-4?), Riker is now captain of the U.S.S. Titan with Troi as his ships counselor and Dr. Crusher has gone back to heading StarFleet Medical. Doesn’t leave too many familiar characters on the Enterprise "E"! This is, of course, assuming (again) that it is placed on Picard’s ship! 

To be totally honest I will go to see it no matter what! ONLY because I am a major Star Trek Fanatic and I am always hopeful. It is possible, if improbable, that they may come up with something great. My biggest fear is that they make such a mess of it that they kill all future Paramount interest in Star Trek.

I am going to take a wait and see attitude and hope for the best! 

Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Is the new film about the NG crew? 

I, personally, have had enough of NG and its crew.

Regardless...

I haven't seen anything to say what the general direction it's taking.

Maybe it'll be a story that takes place some where between "Enterprise" and TOS...or a revamp of TOS?

OAB


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

> Rick Berman has teamed up with Jordan Kerner and Kerry McCluggage to develop the project and screenwriter Erik Jendresen has been signed on to write the script.


My question is... with the apparent approval of Manny & crew's writing, why bring these guys into it? Personally, I'd love to see captain Riker on the _USS Titan_!


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Is it possible for the movie to start as a montage of scenes from horrible Voyager and Enterprise episodes, only to end with Kirk waking up in his quarters aboard the E-nil, realizing it was all a nightmare?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Okay, you've gone and done it! Now I'm FORCED to reveal the storyline behind the new Trek movie.....


(Opening scene, James T. Kirk, sitting at his desk in his cabin aboard the TOS Enterprise, head down on the desk, Spock, standing beside him, McCoy headed out the door, saying "I just wish he could _forget_...". Spock places his hands on Kirks' head and face and whispers..."_What about the future?...."_)

Cut to: The Starship Voyager, screaming out of an exploding Borg cube, totally undamaged, as Captain Janeway calls for hyper-warp power to the space-time deflectors. More borg cubes gather, blocking the ships' escape, when suddenly, a ramshackle old vessel emerges from the Voyager's shuttlebay and proceeds to blast them all to sub-atomic particles. "All clear, Captain!" calls Neelix as he and Paris congratulate themselves on finally finding a use for Seven of Nine in a complicated weapon system that also looks great in a catsuit.

Fade back to Kirk: "No! No!" cries Kirk in his sleep, as Spock adjusts his hands and tries again. "Well, that didn't work out, how about the past?"

Dream effect fade to: Enterprise, NX-01, sailing proudly in interstellar space. Zoom thru bridge dome to: Jonathan Archer, brave, pioneering starship captain with an attitude. "T'Pol! Report to the bridge! I don't care if Tucker can't sleep!". Cut to T'Pol's cabin, as she slowly puts on her uniform. We can see her lovely form from the rear, and her concerned face in a mirror. Tucker is snoring loudly on the bunk beside her.

Jump back to Kirk, as he bolts upright, knocking his chair and Spock over. His face contorted in utter rage, he looks up, raises his clenched fist and screams, "Berrrrmmmmannnn!".

Roll titles.


Larry


----------



## Dennis Bailey (Jun 16, 2004)

JamesDFarrow said:


> No one is forcing anyone to go and see it. If you don't like it, don't watch it.
> 
> James



Well, yeah. I agree.

The studio doesn't have much interest now in what "star trek fans" think "Star Trek" should be like. Basically, they've brought in a few people who they hope can make a successful movie, probably aimed at a younger audience, without regard to whether it's a good "Star Trek movie" or not.


----------



## Doggy (Jan 29, 2000)

Hey guys;

I work at Paramount, and while there is some truth behind this "rumor", it's a project that's very much in the development phase. 

When execs are disgraced, they are often given producing deals that are basically just face-saving situations. Kerry McCluggage and Rick Berman are both persona-non-grata on the lot these days. McCluggage presided over the near obsolesence of our TV division a couple of years ago. He was replaced with little fanfare and has been dicking around as a producer ever since. However the only thing he's done was a horribly overpriced pilot called "Homeland Security", that we couldn't even sell. I think they ended up dumping it on Showtime as a Movie of the Week. Berman is in the doghouse for letting the Trek franchise whither on the vine. The fact that both of these guys have been shoved into a producing slot for a proposed feature doesn't mean anything. 

Most likely this will just be a dead end until their respective contracts run out. After the failure of both "Nemesis" and Enterprise, nobody on the lot wants to get dirty with Trek right now. If anyone from the current regime had any interest in this franchise, McCluggage and Berman would not be involved.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Doggy said:


> Hey guys;
> 
> I work at Paramount, and while there is some truth behind this "rumor", it's a project that's very much in the development phase.
> 
> ...


I hope your bosses don't take all the "doom & gloom" posters here seriously. 
They complain about everything. Just ignore them.
There are many people out there that want Star Trek to stay around.

James


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

JamesDFarrow said:


> I hope your bosses don't take all the "doom & gloom" posters here seriously.
> They complain about everything. Just ignore them.
> There are many people out there that want Star Trek to stay around.
> 
> James


I think it's really egotistical to think that Paramount cares what anyone on these boards think.

This may be heresy, but I think when it comes to the fans, you shouldn't give them what they want. The fact of the matter is, if the fans of Star Trek were able to control what was produced in the '60s, the show would never have been good enough to deserve any fans. We all love the show because it was different and unique. You don't get different and unique by majority vote. 

This isn't meant as a criticism of Star Trek fans in particular (hell, I've been one since I was nine), but applies to fans of anything. I think the attitude of, "you once did something I liked, so I now get to determine what you do from now on" is incredibly arrogant. If the creators of the new movie are smart, they won't give us what we expect, they'll give us something better. (Of course if they do, you're still going to get people complaining because it wasn't what they would have done. Let's put it in perspective. You buy a ticket. A couple dollars make it to the studio. 2 or 3 dollars divided by the 80 to 100 million dollars it cost. That's how much your opinion is really worth.)


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Doggy, 

Thank's for the insight. 

Dave


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Thanks for the info, Doggy.

Berman is more than capable of parking cars on the Paramount lot, no?


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

petseal said:


> Hello Arronax,
> 
> I had to reply to your post because I do not think you got what some of us are trying to say.
> 
> ...


Actually, PS, I understand what everyone is trying to say and to a certain extent I have to agree that the state of Trek isn't what we'd like it to be (not that we have any control). I think the key word in your response was "assume." 

BTW, I just hope that when and if a new Trek movie gets underway (I hear you, Doggy) that they consider the story first. They have characters from three shows (TNG, DS9 and Voyager) from the same Trek era to pull from. Write the story and see who fits the roles.

Either that or remake the original series as a musical comedy. Hey, it might work!

Jim


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Arronax said:


> Either that or remake the original series as a musical comedy. Hey, it might work!
> 
> Jim


NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Oooh, look - Petseal's already auditioning for Kirk!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

JamesDFarrow said:


> I hope your bosses don't take all the "doom & gloom" posters here seriously.
> They complain about everything. Just ignore them.
> There are many people out there that want Star Trek to stay around.
> 
> James


I would counter:

Don't listen to the fan-boyz, who will readily swallow whatever fecal
matter you produce, as long as it has the 'Star Trek' label on it.

Edge


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Considering the many low quality, poorly conceived Trek-related Xmas gifts I've recieved in the last 30 years, you may have a point. Anybody else have the TNG phaser/TV remote? :freak:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

beeblebrox said:


> Anybody else have the TNG phaser/TV remote? :freak:


I can only dream. :thumbsup:


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

dreamer said:


> Oooh, look - Petseal's already auditioning for Kirk!


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA :lol: 
Thanks Dreamer I REALLY needed a good laugh! (having a bad day, week, month, year)
Actually MAD Magazine did a Star Trek musical years ago, so it's already been done! 
And beeblebrox I do not have a TNG Phaser/TV remote! (Have you got one for sale?) 
Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

beeblebrox said:


> Considering the many low quality, poorly conceived Trek-related Xmas gifts I've recieved in the last 30 years, you may have a point. Anybody else have the TNG phaser/TV remote?


 Yup. Kinda cool, actually.


People who think another Trek film might be good remind of the guy who fell out of a tenth floor window - as he fell past each floor on the way down, he was heard to say "Well, it's going all right so far..."


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

JamesDFarrow said:


> Like I said, if you don't like it, don't watch it. It's as simple as that.
> What is it that you don't understand. That's what normal people do.
> They watch what they like and don't watch what they dislike.
> 
> ...


What don't you understand, James?

Are you *really* that thick?

To hell with anybody telling me not to complain and "just don't watch" if you don't like what's being done.

Star Trek's being trashed.

If someone were beating to death someone you cared about, and told you "if you don't like it, don't watch it." Exactly how satifying would that response be to you?

Luckily here in America we don't let people dictate what we say. If we don't like it we tell you we don't like it. We don't whimp out and cry "Thank you sir, may we have another piece of crap please?!?"


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I think Timothy Olyphant from "Deadwood" would make an excellent Kirk... he even resembles Shatner a little when he was young. Much better actor than the Shatman, though.
Sinise is the only dude in the world who could play Bones.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Chuck, whoah! There's no need to be hostile about it. I'm with you on your point (maybe wouldn't word it so strongly? It's a beloved _franchise_, not a person! ), but we're all friends here. 

James, I get your frustration - it's not hard to remember being a DS9 fan when everyone else was pouring vitriol on it. You get fed up occasionally. 

What we have is a genuine difference of opinion on the quality of the franchise under Berman. There's no middle ground. You're just one of a number of friends who happens to have liked either Voyager, or Enterprise, or both. I may not get from those shows what they do, but I respect that they do. Still have my own opinion, though...

Cleopatra 20/20 or whatever the hell it was...that I hated. But then, I never cared about it from the beginning, so what does it matter to me if it stays on the air or not? Cleo BBs? no need to go to 'em.

Star Trek, now...that I care about. Grew up on it. Hate seeing it in the hands of people who don't understand it and have no talent for it...hate seeing it teated so ill by the executives who could have saved it. There's a reason to care, it's something that's important to me, something I've an emotional investment in. So, yeah, I speak up. And will continue to voice an opinion on whatever the current state of Trek happens to be.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

> James, I get your frustration - it's not hard to remember being a DS9 fan when everyone else was pouring vitriol on it. You get fed up occasionally


Oh I remember well. The difference being that Berman stopped paying attention to DS9 sometime mid second season and Ira Behr still had plenty of time to save the show.

Enterprise would never be more than marginal, even with Coto, simply because the disease has progressed too far, you have to sterilize and start again.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Must... Ster-i-lize....

Jeff, I'm deeply offended that you disrespect the socio/political importance of Cleopatra 2020! I'm certain that the intrinsic faults of the presentation could have been overcome simpley by replacing Jennifer Sky's hair stylist. I mean, WHAT was she THINKing!!?


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Jeff, I'm deeply offended that you disrespect the socio/political importance of Cleopatra 2020! I'm certain that the intrinsic faults of the presentation could have been overcome simpley by replacing Jennifer Sky's hair stylist. I mean, WHAT was she THINKing!!?



Hey, one thing Cleopatra 2525 had going for it (it's 2525; the damned theme song occasionally pops up in my head and torments me until I can drive it out) is that if you could't buy the plot, you could always push "mute" and still enjoy the view!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

dreamer said:


> Chuck, whoah! There's no need to be hostile about it. I'm with you on your point (maybe wouldn't word it so strongly? It's a beloved _franchise_, not a person! ), but we're all friends here.
> 
> James, I get your frustration - it's not hard to remember being a DS9 fan when everyone else was pouring vitriol on it. You get fed up occasionally.
> 
> ...


No vitriol intended. 

I have nothing against James. 
Since James didn't seem to get it, or at least pretended not to, the only way it seemed I could get my point across was to give the most extreme and obvious example I could.

I've tried to give more detailed, specific reasons why I hate what has been done to the Trek franchise by B & B in this series, really since about the fourth season of Voyager. I *have* seen all of the episodes, though many times it's like watching the second part of Fear Factor week after week.

I don't appreciate off-handed comments that people should essentially turn it off or shut up. I reserve the right to do neither as I'd like to see Star Trek continue. However, I don't understand people who want Trek to continue under any circumstances.

Many Coto has done a good job turning Enterprise around. However it was done far too late.

I personally *don't want to see ANY more Trek movies or series in which B & B* are *in any way* involved.

I don't believe Star Trek is helped by arguing that anyone who doesn't like what's being done to the franchise should shut up and accept any old crap thrown our way. Such people who would have critics silenced *are the real reason *Trek has gone downhill for so long.

I think my example *may have been very blunt*. But at least it was an attempt at an explaination.

But in contrast, *at least it wasn't an off-handed argument that Trek fans should change the channel or shut up.*

Which I feel is about the most vitriolic and insulting think said in this thread.



dreamer said:


> Star Trek, now...that I care about. Grew up on it. Hate seeing it in the hands of people who don't understand it and have no talent for it...hate seeing it teated so ill by the executives who could have saved it. There's a reason to care, it's something that's important to me, something I've an emotional investment in. So, yeah, I speak up. And will continue to voice an opinion on whatever the current state of Trek happens to be.


Bravo.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

If fans of Enterprise REALLY want to have a prayer of affecting either that series' future, or at least positively affect the future of other Trek series or movies, *then it should be combined with a simultaneous movement to fire B & B*.

Something along the lines of *"Keep Enterprise. Cancel Berman and Braga!!!"*

If they did that, they would probably instantly quadruple Trek fans' interest in their attempts to keep the series going.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

Why do you think they said they were going to let it rest "at least 3 years", coincidentally the remaining time on B&B's contracts. It's far more trouble to cancel a contract like theirs than to just give them busy work and wait it out.

It's too late to save Enterprise.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Edge said:


> . . . I was one of the few to pay to
> see Nemesis!


So *YOU* were the other fellow in the theater that night!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Sword of Whedon said:


> Why do you think they said they were going to let it rest "at least 3 years", coincidentally the remaining time on B&B's contracts. It's far more trouble to cancel a contract like theirs than to just give them busy work and wait it out.
> 
> *It's too late to save Enterprise*.


Aside from the season opener this season has been pretty good but at this point it's like frosting a turd. I like the show as a stand alone Sci-Fi series but for the sake of Star Trek at large we need to say our goodbyes and close the casket lid. I will saddly miss the only show besides BSG I watch.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Nothing like a little optimism...


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm optimistic for the future of Star Trek but I can't change the mess that B & B has made of things. TOS will always be my touch stone and to be Star Trek it has to live up to and mesh with the original. If there is some way to make seasons 1-3 go away I'd like to hear it. This season, in a desperate attempt to win back fans and legitimize the show they have tried to tie "Enterprise" to TOS. The strange thing is I like the show but I want Star Trek to come back to the small screen and "Enterprise", a show that is Trek in name only, is stopping that from happening. I hate to wait but I'm inclined to agree with other peoples views that the francise needs a few years to be reworked by somebody who knows and respects it.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

justinleighty said:


> Hey, one thing Cleopatra 2525 had going for it (it's 2525; the damned theme song occasionally pops up in my head and torments me until I can drive it out) is that if you could't buy the plot, you could always push "mute" and still enjoy the view!


Oh, _GREAT_! Thanks Justin. Now I have the fracking song stuck in my head...  :lol:

José


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

Was _Cleopatra 2525_ the show which featured Gina Torres, prior to her playing Anna Espinoza on _Alias_ and her regular role on _Firefly_?

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

sbaxter at home said:


> Was _Cleopatra 2525_ the show which featured Gina Torres, prior to her playing Anna Espinoza on _Alias_ and her regular role on _Firefly_?
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


Yeah, and the athletic blonde from Mutant X whose name escapes me now ...

And José, "In the year (pause) twenty-five-twenty-five ..." :wave:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

justinleighty said:


> And José, "In the year (pause) twenty-five-twenty-five ..." :wave:


[Grabs wrist communicator, face contorts in anger]

"JJJJJJUUUUSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNN!!!!"

[As the visual shot changes to the exterior of the barren moon, the anguished scream can be herd echoing through space]

:lol:

José


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

It's a small world after all/It's a small world after all ...

Heh ... Had a lot of fun at the Magic Kingdom once when my friend's wife refused to go on the Small World ride, saying she didn't want "that song" stuck in her head the rest of the day. So I asked, "You mean the song that goes ..." 

Qapla'

SSB


----------

